# WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?



## Jever_Pilsener (30. September 2008)

*WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

Hallo,
ich bin auf eine Idee gekommen, wie man die Kühlleistung einer Wasserkühlung enorm steigern könnte: Man verwendet flüssigen Stickstoff statt Wasser.
Man müsste bei einem leeren, absolut trockenen Kühlkreislauf (ohne Radiator) LN2 in den Ausgleichsbehälter kippen, Pumpe starten, PC starten, ... Regelmäßiges Nachfüllen ist natürlich auch wichtig. Der verbrauchte Stickstoff müsste über den Ausgleichsbehälter entweichen.

Ein paar Bedenken habe ich:
- Einzelne Hardware-Komponenten (Pumpe, CPU, GPU, ...) könnten so kalt werden, dass sie nicht mehr arbeiten.
- Was passiert mit dem Stickstoff, der mitten im Schlauch oder Kühler in den gasförmigen Zustand übergeht? Wird der von der Strömung in Richtung Ausgleichsbehälter mitgenommen oder bleibt er bis zum Versuchsabbau im Kreislauf?

Man müsste das ganze (Schläuche, AGB, etc.) natürlich ausreichend isolieren. Was würde sich da eignen? Alufolie-Ummantelung, Styropor, Glaswolle und/oder Bauschaum?

Ich weiß, es ist eine verrückte Idee. Aber es wäre irgendwie mal geil.
Wie würdet ihr das machen? Oder kann ich das von vornherein vergessen?


----------



## der8auer (30. September 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

Diese Idee gibt es bereits  Nennt sich LN2 Kühlung 2.0

Gibt darüber auch ein Thema hier im Forum. 
Ist  nur eine problematische Sache, da eine Dosierung sehr schwer ist, im Bezug auf den Coldbug und Außerdem bräuchte man eine spezielle Pumpe für diesen Temperaturbereich.
Greez


----------



## Dio (30. September 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

nicht nur das. 

Schläuche und Kühler müssen dementsrechend gebaut sein (Gummidichtungen) und die Isolation um Kondenswasser zu verhindern......


----------



## Beoras (30. September 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

Wenn man es schafft das Kühlmittel elektrisch Leitfähig zu machen ist der Antrieb mittels elektromagnetischem Motor möglich.
-> Keine beweglichen Teile mehr!
Nur weiss einer wie effektiv die sind?
Beoras


----------



## DanielX (30. September 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

Jo, aber da sind wir dann jetzt schon bei Flüssigmetall, und das wäre sehr teuer und das muss sich dann noch mit dem LN2 mischen.


----------



## Beoras (30. September 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

Wer sagt denn Flüssigmetall? 
Elektrisch Leitfähig können durchaus auch andere Stoffe sein.
Das Problem ist der undefinierte chemische Zustand in dem sich dieser Kreislauf befindet, mit unterschiedlichen Anteilen LN2 hat der natürlich auch unterschiedliche Eigenschaften...
Und das einzupendeln wird gar nicht so einfach...
Beoras


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

Du suchst also einen elektrisch leitfähigen Stoff, der bei -192° flüssig ist, bei 30°C aber noch nicht gasförmig (oder sehr, sehr billig) und der idealerweise werder giftig noch reaktionsfreudig ist?
Ich glaube, eine Pumpe für die Temperaturbereiche wird einfacher zu beschaffen sein 

Aber solange Coldbugs ihr unwesen treiben, macht es imho auch wenig Sinn.


----------



## theLamer (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

was ist mit den schläuchen? Werden die evtl porös/brüchig bei so niedrigen Tmeperaturen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

Bei -192° wird so ziemlich alles spröde und brüchig. (Ich denke, die Standard-Vorführung mit der zersplitternden Rose ist ein Begriff?)


----------



## Fabian (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

Die Schläcuhe wären nicht das problem,es gibt Spezielle Schläuche die für LN2 gebaut wurden.
Die Kenn ich aus meinem Praktikum bei Dynitec,da wurde eine Maschiene mit Ln2 gekühlt


----------



## theLamer (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei -192° wird so ziemlich alles spröde und brüchig. (Ich denke, die Standard-Vorführung mit der zersplitternden Rose ist ein Begriff?)



ja, ist so... hatte ich auch schon vermutet
Solche Schläuche, die eigentlich für Duschen sind, aber aus Metall bestehen, eignen sich vlt... (Wenn man sie langsam runterkühlt)
Aber dann kann man gleich nen Pot nehmen


----------



## Fabian (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

Wäre Theoretisch gesehen der Ln2 verbrauch bei dem geschlossenen System niedriger?
(agb ist natürlich ein loch,damit die gase raus können)


----------



## der8auer (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

Wäre ich mir nicht sicher, da du ja die selbe Menge LN2 brauchst um eine gewisse Energie in Form von Wärme abzukühlen. Ein Pot hat nebenbei auch mehr Masse und kann die Kälte deswegen auch besser speichern.
Auch große Temperaturschwankungen gibt es bei einem Pot nicht.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoller, Isopropanol, Aceton oder Butanol in Kombination mit Trockeneis zu nehmen. Das Dice müsste man dann in den Ausgleichsbehälter kippen und mit einem Sieb dafür sorgen, dass es dort bleibt und nicht in den Kühlkreislauf wandert.


----------



## der8auer (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

Wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Müsste man nur überprüfen ob die Kühler, Pumpe usw. damit kein Problem haben.

Das Coldbug Problem hätte man damit auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

Zumindest für den kurrzeitigen Einsatz sind Wasserkühlung mit Ethanolfüllung keine Seltenheit - ob man nun dIce mit reinkippt, den Radiator in ein Eisbad hängt oder mit leistungsfähigen Pelztierinstallationen arbeitet, sollte egal sein.

Kühler haben auf alle Fälle kein Problem damit, ob Dichtungen, Schläuche und Plastik gut mit klarkommen...
Vermutlich schon. Vielleicht wird es auf Dauer ein bißchen spröde.


----------



## der8auer (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

Okay 

Hatte nur schon ein paar mal das bei aquatuning.de gelesen:



			
				http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p4097_Innovatek-Cool-Matic-9800-GTX-dual-Flow.html schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis:
> Bitte verwenden Sie ausschliesslich destilliertes Wasser in Verbindung mit innovatek Protect als Kühlmedium !! Vermeiden Sie unbedingt den Kontakt des Kühlers mit Methanol (Umgangssprachlich Metylalkohol) oder Ethanol !! Dies könnte den Kühler irreparabel beschädigen !!


----------



## Dr.House (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

Die Sache wäre machbar,aber viel zu teuer.

Erstmal spezielle Pumpe für niedrigen Temps. schätze 150-200 € mind.

Kühler musst du selber bauen--> teuer 

Teure Leitungen für LN2.

Außerdem ist LN2 ja nicht für den 24/7 Betrieb gedacht (auch zu teuer)

Zum Benchen ist immer noch ein LN2-Pot am besten und günstigsten.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*



der8auer schrieb:


> Okay
> 
> Hatte nur schon ein paar mal das bei aquatuning.de gelesen: [...]


Dasselbe steht auch auf der Innovatek-Seite, da hab ich es schon längst gelesen. Deswegen habe ich ja auch Butanol vorgeschlagen. Isopropanol und Aceton habe ich genannt, weil sie in PCGHX 03/2008 für eine Dice-Kühlung genannt werden.
Beim Sprit ist es genau gleich: Ethanol macht Motoren, die nicht extra dafür ausgelegt sind, kaputt. Mit Butanol hingegen kann man jeden Benziner bedenkenlos tanken.


----------



## der8auer (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*



Dr.House schrieb:


> Zum Benchen ist immer noch ein LN2-Pot am besten und günstigsten.


 
Sehe ich genauso  

Am billigsten, einfachsten, flexibelsten


----------



## Dr.House (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

Freu mich auf die 2.AOCM  . Bin dabei


----------



## CiSaR (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

Wie ist das mit dem Radi im Eisbad, sagen wir ein Mora 2 (bald meiner ) und den häng ich in ein Wasserbad mit unmengen Eiswürfeln. Wird das Wasser im Kreislauf einfrieren oder ist das Eiswasser dafür noch zu warm? Andere Idee wär noch wenn dieser Winter mal wieder ordentlich kalt wird geh ich mit dem PC in den Garten


----------



## der8auer (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

@ Dr.House: Yea  Dann sieht man sich endlich auch mal 

@ CiSaR: Sollte eigentlich nicht gefrieren. Den Radiator im Winter raus zu stellen ist auch nice. Habe ich auch schon zum Benchen gemacht. Nur das Kondenswasser nervt immer ein bisschen.


----------



## Dr.House (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

@ der8auer

Ja dann sieht man sich endlich und zwar bei so nem geilen Event wie die AOCM.

@ CiSar
Wenn die Pumpe läuft sollte das Wasser in dem Radi net einfrieren,sonst doch.

Am besten Auto-Kühlflüßigkeit nehmen für bis zu -40°C,dann ist keine Gefahr,auch im Winter draußen.

Allerdings würde sich Kondenswasser bilden wenn du im Haus mit Wassertemp ~0°C laufen lässt.  Da ist es draußen im Garten am besten,sonst musst du alles gut isolieren.


----------



## General Quicksilver (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Dasselbe steht auch auf der Innovatek-Seite, da hab ich es schon längst gelesen. Deswegen habe ich ja auch Butanol vorgeschlagen. Isopropanol und Aceton habe ich genannt, weil sie in PCGHX 03/2008 für eine Dice-Kühlung genannt werden.
> Beim Sprit ist es genau gleich: Ethanol macht Motoren, die nicht extra dafür ausgelegt sind, kaputt. Mit Butanol hingegen kann man jeden Benziner bedenkenlos tanken.



Das Problem liegt aber hier nicht dabei, dass etwas oxidiert, sondern, das es gelöst wird. Methanol, Ethanol, Isopropanol, Aceton, ... und auch Butanol sind Lösungsmittel, sie lösen je nach dem langsamer oder schneller die organischen Bestandteile des Kreislaufes, wie z.B. Kunststoffteile usw. auf...

Pentan könntest du wahrscheinlich verwenden, das schmilzt bei -130°C und siedet bei 36°C.
Allerdings ist es hochentzündlich.....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit dem Radi im Eisbad, sagen wir ein Mora 2 (bald meiner ) und den häng ich in ein Wasserbad mit unmengen Eiswürfeln. Wird das Wasser im Kreislauf einfrieren oder ist das Eiswasser dafür noch zu warm? Andere Idee wär noch wenn dieser Winter mal wieder ordentlich kalt wird geh ich mit dem PC in den Garten



Solange das System läuft solltest du keine Probleme haben.
Wenn der Kreislauf steht bist du verdammt knapp an der Grenze - primär hat der Radiator Kontakt mit Wasser, dessen Temperatur natürlich (ganz knapp) über dem Gefrierpunkt liegt. Aber außen liegen auch Eisklumpen auf, die für eine weitere Runterkühlung sorgen.
Dazu kommt, dass destilliertes Wasser etwas früher gefrieren dürfte, als salzhaltigeres Leitungswasser.

Unterm Strich würde ich keine Durchfrieren erwarten, aber die Bildung von Eiskristallen wäre möglich.




Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Dasselbe steht auch auf der Innovatek-Seite, da hab ich es schon längst gelesen. Deswegen habe ich ja auch Butanol vorgeschlagen. Isopropanol und Aceton habe ich genannt, weil sie in PCGHX 03/2008 für eine Dice-Kühlung genannt werden.
> Beim Sprit ist es genau gleich: Ethanol macht Motoren, die nicht extra dafür ausgelegt sind, kaputt. Mit Butanol hingegen kann man jeden Benziner bedenkenlos tanken.



Bei Autos liegt das Problem in erster Linie bei Versprödenden Kunststoffen - die sind im Auto aber auch noch hohen termischen und mechanischen Belastungen ausgesetzt und außerdem werden großen Mengen brennbarer Flüssigkeit andere Anforderungen an die Zuverlässigkeit gestellt.
Innovatek setzt auf eloxiertes Aluminium, möglich dass die Eloxierung empfindlich auf Ethanol reagiert.
Verwundert mich aber ein bißchen, denn Innovateks Wasserzusatz besteht zum Großteil aus Ethandiol und zumindest meine beschränkten Chemiekenntnisse lassen rein gar keinen Grund erkennen, wie so Ethandiol weniger schädlich sein sollte.
Kühltechnisch ist es aber sicherlich egal, welchen der leichteren Alkohole du nimmst - Spiritus hat halt nur den Preisvorteil auf seiner Seite.


----------



## CiSaR (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

Naja ich würde den PC komplett in den Garten stellen und dürfte ja dann wegen der niedriegen Umgebungstemperatur auch kein Kondenswasser bilden oder?
Am Nordpol müßte das geil kommen


----------



## der8auer (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

Joa das sollte dann kein Problem sein


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

Es ist mir klar, dass ein Pot für so was viel besser geeignet ist. Ich wollte nur mal wissen, ob und wie es geht. Außergewöhnliches hat irgendwie seinen Reiz, auch wenn ich die Theorie nicht in die Tat umsetzen werde.



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Pentan könntest du wahrscheinlich verwenden, das schmilzt bei -130°C und siedet bei 36°C.
> Allerdings ist es hochentzündlich.....


Ist das weniger reaktionsfreudig als die Alkohole? Und bei einer klassischen WaKü (mit Wasser) hat man meines Wissens Temperaturen um die 40°C. Da würde Pentan gasförmig werden. Wäre da nicht Hexan besser? Schmelzpunkt: –95 °C; Siedepunkt: 69 °C.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Naja ich würde den PC komplett in den Garten stellen und dürfte ja dann wegen der niedriegen Umgebungstemperatur auch kein Kondenswasser bilden oder?



Kondenswasser bildet sich nur, wenn du Luft merklich unter den Taupunkt abkühlst (weswegen z.B. auch ein Bong-Kühler unproblematisch ist) - das kann gar nicht gehen, wenn du die Umgebungsluft selbst als Kühlmedium nimmst 





Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Und bei einer klassischen WaKü (mit Wasser) hat man meines Wissens Temperaturen um die 40°C. Da würde Pentan gasförmig werden. Wäre da nicht Hexan besser? Schmelzpunkt: –95 °C; Siedepunkt: 69 °C.



Ich dachte, du wolltest keine klassische Wakü, sondern eine mit Trockeneis?
Mit einer normalen WaKü sind Kreislauftemperaturen unter 40° kein Problem (hey, ich mit meinem fanless-Kreislauf bin gerade bei 26° am rumidlen), mit ner Bong sollte man locker unter 20° schaffen.
Solange deine Kühlung also nicht für unter 0°C dimensioniert ist, hast du imho keinen Vorteil gegenüber einer WaKü, der den Aufwand wert ist. (Abgesehen davon, dass du bis -20° locker mit Wassr+Frostschutz auskommst)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

Und wenn man normal mit einem Radiator rückkühlt und den zum Benchen oder wenn man mal mehr FPS haben will abklemmt und dann dafür Dice in den AGB kippt? Wenn das Kühlmedium im Normalbetrieb 36°C oder wärmer werden kann, ist Pentan ungeeignet. Andersrum muss der Gefrierpunkt unter 80°C liegen, sonst würde das Wasser oder was auch immer bei Dice-Kühlung gefrieren.


Könnte man eigentlich mit ganz normalen WaKü-Komponenten mit Quecksilber kühlen? (Denkt nicht, dass ich das wirklich vorhabe. )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

Weiß ja nicht, wie oft du den Betrieb wechseln willst - aber in Anbetracht der Nachteile alternativer Füllungen würde ich die nicht dauerhaft drinnlassen, sondern fürs benchen die Füllung austauschen.

Siehe der Thread zum IFX-14 Mod:
Handhabbarkeit fragwürdig, Dichtigkeit der Schläuche und Kunststoffe noch zu klären.
Gewicht ein ernstes Problem.
Aber sonst: Sollte klappen.
Bringt aber rein gar nichts, die Wärmekapazität von Quecksilber ist nicht mal halb so groß wie die von Wasser.


----------



## General Quicksilver (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Es ist mir klar, dass ein Pot für so was viel besser geeignet ist. Ich wollte nur mal wissen, ob und wie es geht. Außergewöhnliches hat irgendwie seinen Reiz, auch wenn ich die Theorie nicht in die Tat umsetzen werde.
> 
> 
> Ist das weniger reaktionsfreudig als die Alkohole? Und bei einer klassischen WaKü (mit Wasser) hat man meines Wissens Temperaturen um die 40°C. Da würde Pentan gasförmig werden. Wäre da nicht Hexan besser? Schmelzpunkt: –95 °C; Siedepunkt: 69 °C.



Naja, das Problem ist, je länger die Kette eines Alkans ist, desto geringer ist seine Viskosität. Soweit ich mich noch an den Chemieunterricht erinnere, war Pentan noch ziemlich dünnflüssig, wärend Hexan schon etwas dickflüssiger war. Alkane sollten nicht so gute Lösungsmittel wie Alkohole sein, allerdings kann ich das nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Ich denke nicht, das 40°C ein Problem sein solten, da der Kreislauf im "Nichtbenchbetrieb" abgedichtet werden könnte, und mit einem leichten Überdruck sollte Pentan dann schon flüssig bleiben (Buthan ist ja in Feuerzeugen auch Flüssig bei Raumtemperatur, und so hoch sollte der Druck in den Feuerzeugen ja nun auch nicht sein).

Wenn du einen Wasserkülungkreislauf mit Quecksilber füllst, wird dir wohl die Pumpe Streiken, da Quecksilber 13,5 mal so dicht wie Wasser ist, also auch 13,5 mal soviel wiegt, aber mit einer anderen Pumpe sollte das dann zumindest Kurzzeitig gehen...


----------



## CiSaR (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Naja, das Problem ist, je länger die Kette eines Alkans ist, desto geringer ist seine Viskosität. Soweit ich mich noch an den Chemieunterricht erinnere, war Pentan noch ziemlich dünnflüssig, wärend Hexan schon etwas dickflüssiger war. Alkane sollten nicht so gute Lösungsmittel wie Alkohole sein, allerdings kann ich das nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Ich denke nicht, das 40°C ein Problem sein solten, da der Kreislauf im "Nichtbenchbetrieb" abgedichtet werden könnte, und mit einem leichten Überdruck sollte Pentan dann schon flüssig bleiben (Buthan ist ja in Feuerzeugen auch Flüssig bei Raumtemperatur, und so hoch sollte der Druck in den Feuerzeugen ja nun auch nicht sein).
> 
> Wenn du einen Wasserkülungkreislauf mit Quecksilber füllst, wird dir wohl die Pumpe Streiken, da Quecksilber 13,5 mal so dicht wie Wasser ist, also auch 13,5 mal soviel wiegt, aber mit einer anderen Pumpe sollte das dann zumindest Kurzzeitig gehen...



Ich denke aber das der Druck in den Feuerzeugen doch immer noch so hoch ist als das man das in eine Wakü packen könnte.


----------



## clonez (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

butan wird aber nicht kalt genug, ist doch schon bei -138° fest...

mit flüssigen stickstoff in einer speziellen wakü kann man nen pc kühlen (aus technischer sicht)
könnte nur nicht mit einer normalen pumpe gepumpt werden

müsste sowas ähnliches wie eine wasserstrahlantrieb benutzt werden, aber die pumpleistung dann durch (supraleitende) magneten realisieren (also ohne schraube, nur ein rohr umgeben von e-magneten). die kühlung dieser würd ja schon durch den stickstoff erreicht werden (gab da mal einnschiffsantriebsprojekt in japan...)

damit könnten auch schwere metalle gepumpt werden (siehe flüssigmetall-thread)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

Flüssiger Stickstoff lässt sich mit entsprechend angepassten, konventionellen Pumpen bewegen. Für Magnetpumpen braucht man eine leitende Flüssigkeit - Flüssigmetall geht, (Salz)Wasser geht (extrem schlecht - der japanische Kahn hat keine 10kn geschafft, obwohl für ein Boot dieser Leistung und Größe 25-30kn möglich sein sollten), Stickstoff sollte nicht gehen.


----------



## clonez (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü: LN2 als Kühlmedium?*

ah, kk

aber für metall wärs wohl das richtige..


----------

